# Looking for a 25" or 27" CRT PC Monitor



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

As strange as it sounds... I am in need of a CRT PC monitor, but as the title states, a rather large one.

I've scoured the web and haven't really found anything. There are a couple of potentials, but no real reliable source.

What this will be for is an Arcade console. I could go LCD but then I won't be able to play Light Gun games, so a CRT is a must.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't think they made too many CRT computer monitors over 21". I remember a 24" one about 10 years ago but you aren't going to be able to find anything that big that isn't LCD these days. 

There's the Samsung SlimFit lineup of HDTVs. I think they are discontinuing CRTs so you might be able to get one cheap. JVC, Sony and Toshiba have some too I think, but not the Slim tube. A CRT HDTV would be your best bet.

You could get a different gun like this one:
http://hardware.teamxbox.com/reviews/xbox/46/LCD-TopGun-Light-Gun/p1/

The other option is to take a smaller TV and use a fresnel lens and mirror system to enlarge it.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks... I already checked out the Samsung and that was one of the contenders.

Princeton also makes/made a 29" (27" viewable) PC monitor called the Arcadia.

I'll most likely got with a Well Gardner 27". I called the company and they disspelled some of the bad comments I saw on another site that basically said they were junk because of production issues. I was a bit skeptical since the person that made the post is a vendor that... you guessed it sells monitors for arcades! 

Anyway, I know it will fit my cabinet, and I know it's a current production and it has a warranty.
I just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything out there I was over looking!


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

MatrixDweller said:


> You could get a different gun like this one:
> http://hardware.teamxbox.com/reviews/xbox/46/LCD-TopGun-Light-Gun/p1/


I already have this gun and so far it's junk. It's basically in beta stage and the company still doesn't have fully developed drivers for it. I couldn't get it to work at all so far.

I have Time Crisis 4 that came with the Guncon 3 and it's everything the Topgun should have been... out of the box to playtime was 5 minutes or less and it is accurate over every inch of my 55" HDTV. Problem is, the Guncon 3 only works with the PS3 and not a PC.

Looks like I'll be going with Act-Labs light guns unless a miracle happens in the next couple of days and the Topgun starts working like it should.


----------

